# CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?



## Hellgunner (28. April 2012)

*CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*

Guten Abend hochgeschätztes PCGH Board, 
bin jetzt in der finalen Phase, dass mein neuer PC fast einsatzbereit ist, fehlt nur noch der CPU der dann vorraussichtlich nächste Woche ankommt...
Ich versuche jetzt zur Zeit, schon mal alle Kabel anzuschließen, aber an manchen Stellen scheiterts bisher. Als allererstes sei gesagt ich hab im Gehäuse 8 Lüfter verbaut, CPU Kühler und den Lüfter auf der Graka mal weggelassen, jedoch sind auf dem Mainboard ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nur zwei Anschlüsse für Lüfter. Jetzt würde ich gerne mal wissen ob ich solche Adapter wie zb hier BitFenix Alchemy 3-Pin zu 3x 3-pin 12V Adapter 60cm, sleeved rot (BFA-MSC-3F33F60RK-RP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland brauche um die alle anzuschließen???

Dann noch eine Frage...hab meine HDD und SDD jetzt jeweils mit einem S-ATA ans MB angeschlossen (Anschlussart siehe Bild 1).
Allerdings fehlt jetzt für mein Laufwerk und die HDD noch ein Powerkabel (Anschlussart siehe Bild 3)
Auf dem MB sind aber nur die Stecker für die Anschlüsse aus Bild 1, und nicht wie in Bild 2 zu sehen, sonst hätte ich da keine Frage, weil ich beim MB so ein Kabel mit mehreren S-ATA (Bild 2) und den Steckern aus Bild 3 + 1 Stecker fürs Netzteil mitgeliefert bekam.

Bild 1:
http://www.kabelmeister.de/images/product_images/original_images/118445_0__5045-a03.jpg
Bild 2:
http://www.preisvergleich.org/pimages/S-ATA-Stromversorgungskabel-ca-020-m-_140__35600_60.jpg
Bild 3:
http://hardwarestore24.de/bilder/pr...rn-InLineZ-1334cm-525-4pol-St-Bu-05m-rund.jpg

Ich weiß sehr verwirrend, ich werde mal versuchen die Tage ein paar Bilder hochzuladen über meine aktuelle Kabelverwirrung.

Schon mal danke für Hilfe und Gute Nacht


----------



## Westcoast (29. April 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*

die steuerplatine mit 4pin molex strom versorgen. 2 frontlüfter + deckellüfter an die steuerplatine.
Hecklüfter an ein y kabel am board kann man anschliessen. die LED seperat versorgen. so könnte man es machen.


----------



## paxpl (29. April 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*

Auf dem Mainboard sind 5 Anschlüsse .... 





> Anschlüsse intern: 2x USB 3.0, 4x USB 2.0, 2x SATA  6Gb/s RAID 0/1/5/10 (Z77), 2x SATA 6Gb/s (ASM1061), 4x SATA II RAID  0/1/5/10 (Z77),* 1x CPU-Lüfter PWM, 1x Lüfter PWM, 3x Lüfter, *1x seriell •  Besonderheiten: All solid capacitors, AMD CrossFireX (x16/x4), UEFI,  Lucidlogix Virtu MVP


Falls du mehr Lüfteranschlüsse brauchst dann kanst du dir diese Y-Adapter kaufen, eine Lüftersteuerung oder du schließt die Lüfter mit Adaptern die vielen Lüftern beiliegen direkt ans NT.



Hellgunner schrieb:


> Dann noch eine Frage...hab meine HDD und SDD jetzt jeweils mit einem S-ATA ans MB angeschlossen (Anschlussart siehe Bild 1).
> Allerdings fehlt jetzt für mein Laufwerk und die HDD noch ein Powerkabel (Anschlussart siehe Bild 3)
> Auf dem MB sind aber nur die Stecker für die Anschlüsse aus Bild 1, und nicht wie in Bild 2 zu sehen, sonst hätte ich da keine Frage, weil ich beim MB so ein Kabel mit mehreren S-ATA (Bild 2) und den Steckern aus Bild 3 + 1 Stecker fürs Netzteil mitgeliefert bekam.


 
Verwirrend ist noch sehr mild ausgedrückt!!! 

Also das auf Bild 1 ist ein *Datenkabel* und bei Bild 2 ist ein *Stromkabel*. Am MB wirst du kein Stromkabel dieser Art finden sondern am Netzteil!

Die "Powerkabel" von Bild 3 sind auch am NT und nicht am MB. evtl brauchst du für dein NT einen Sata auf Molex Stromadapter (http://webshop.schneider-consulting.it/bilder/produkte/gross/3041_1.jpg)



> ... ein Kabel mit mehreren S-ATA (Bild 2) und den Steckern aus Bild 3 + 1 Stecker fürs Netzteil mitgeliefert bekam


Also ich versteh das so, dass da ein Adapter aus Bild 1,2 und 3 ist, oderwie????! Den würd ich zu gern mal sehen


----------



## Hellgunner (29. April 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*



> Also ich versteh das so, dass da ein Adapter aus Bild 1,2 und 3 ist, oderwie????! Den würd ich zu gern mal sehen


Also das Kabel ist folgendermaßen aufgebaut:
Am Anfang ist ein Stecker fürs Netzteil, der im folgenden Bild in die "Drives" Buchse reinpasst:
http://www.csv.de/artpics/picA2800536-3.jpg

Dann mit etwas Abstand sind 2 von denen hier:
http://www.preisvergleich.org/pimages/S-ATA-Stromversorgungskabel-ca-020-m-_140__35600_60.jpg

Und dann sind da nochmal 2 von denen hier dran(Die Empfänger):
http://hardwarestore24.de/bilder/pr...rn-InLineZ-1334cm-525-4pol-St-Bu-05m-rund.jpg
So ein Kabel habe ich 3mal, in verschiedenen Ausführungen( das eine hat 4 S-ATA Stromanschlüsse, das andere 2 Strom, 2 Molex und einen FDD Anschluss)


Auf dem MB sind zwei CPU Kühler Anschlüsse...ich brauch allerdings nur einen, könnte ich da den zweiten auch für die Gehäuselüfter nehmen?
Dann sind noch 2 3polige Lüfteranschlüsse und ein 4poliger...

Hab jetzt noch mal so gut wie geht alles angestöpselt, und auch gleich soviel wie möglich auf die Rückseite des Gehäuses gepackt, damit der Luftstrom nicht so sehr verändert wird, jetzt mal die 4 optionalen Lüfter an Boden und Seite weggelassen, habe ich noch ein Lüfterempfängerkabel offen, das von vorne irgendwo herkommt, dann hatte ich noch ein Molexstecker von vorne, den hab ich erstmal in so ein Verteilerkabel gesteckt, und den Rückenlüfter habe ich ebenfalls erstmal ans MB geklemmt. 

Hab eben noch entdeckt, dass dieses X-Dock, wo man ohne Gehäuse aufmachen zu müssen, von vorne noch ne SDD reinschieben kann scheinbar noch nicht angeschlossen ist. Dafür würde ich noch mal ein S-ATA und ein Molex kabel benötigen...aber ich werde das wohl eh nicht benutzen...


Mal so nebenbei, gibts ne Seite wo man sehen kann für was alle Stecker so verantwortlich sind, wo die angeschlossen werden müssen usw. Quasi eine Enzyklopädie der Kabel 

€: Es kommt noch von vorne ein kleines Kabel was in ein Lüfteranschluss passen könnte, aber das hat noch solche Flügel an der Seite


----------



## The_Trasher (29. April 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*



> habe ich noch ein Lüfterempfängerkabel offen, das von vorne irgendwo herkommt, dann hatte ich noch ein Molexstecker von vorne, den hab ich erstmal in so ein Verteilerkabel gesteckt, und den Rückenlüfter habe ich ebenfalls erstmal ans MB geklemmt.


 
Das ist genau das Kabel der Lüftersteuerung! Benutze doch die und nicht das Mainboard. Damit hast du quasi null Probleme und kannst deine Lüfter ganz unkompliziert selber regeln. Hast du die obere Kontrolleinheit schon am Netzteil angesteckt ? Sonst funktioniert rein gar nichts.


----------



## Hellgunner (29. April 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*

Also das Lüfterkabel weiblich was so schwarz-braun verdreht ist ist die  Lüftersteuerung ja? und dort steck ich das Kabel vom Rückenlüfter ran,  so richtig?
Welche Kontrolleinheit meinst du denn? Von den Kabeln die da in dem  Strang mit dran waren sind jetzt so weit egtl. alle angestöpselt,  ausserdieses kleine 2polige mit den Haltespangen an den Seiten


----------



## paxpl (29. April 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*



Hellgunner schrieb:


> Auf dem MB sind zwei CPU Kühler Anschlüsse...ich brauch allerdings nur einen, könnte ich da den zweiten auch für die Gehäuselüfter nehmen?
> Dann sind noch 2 3polige Lüfteranschlüsse und ein 4poliger...


 
Ja da kannst du auch einen Gehäuselüfter dran anschließen und evtl im BIOS/UEFI die Drehzahl manuel einstellen.



Hellgunner schrieb:


> ...Lüfterempfängerkabel..... irgendwo herkommt..... ein Verteilerkabel......


 da versteh ich leider nur ein bischen Bahnhof ^^

Aber ich hab dir mal eine kleine "Enzyklopädie der Kabel" erstellt  ... http://saved.im/mtg3mjixdtm2/enzyklopaediederkabel.jpg


----------



## Hellgunner (30. April 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*

Hehe vielen Dank

Mit dem Lüfterempfängerkabel meinte ich das was The_Trasher angesprochen hat mit der Lüftersteuerung

Und mit Verteilerkabel meinte ich das Kabel/Adapter:


> Also das Kabel ist folgendermaßen aufgebaut:
> Am Anfang ist ein Stecker fürs Netzteil, der im folgenden Bild in die "Drives" Buchse reinpasst:
> http://www.csv.de/artpics/picA2800536-3.jpg
> 
> ...




Solange beim ersten mal alle voreingebauten Lüfter standardmäßig laufen bin ich hellauf begeistert, wenn ich es dann noch schaffe die 4 optionalen Lüfter zum laufen zu bringen, wirds in dem Gehäuse vermutlich kälter als in meinem Zimmer sein 


€:
Die drei oberen sind meine sog. Verteilerkabel 
http://www.au-ja.de/bilder/2011/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-530w-cm-tn12.jpg


Ich kann einfach kein bild von dem Kabel finden was noch offen ist, also es ist nen 2 pin kabel mit kleinen griffen an den seiten. Das komische ist, dass die beiden lüfter für die HDD-Käfige ebenfalls so ein Kabel haben, aber die waren schon mit anderen Kabeln, die auch den richtigen Aufsatz haben, verbunden.


----------



## paxpl (30. April 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*

Also ich sags jetzt mal kurz und knapp .... man kann bis auf die einzelnen pins für power taster und so nix falsch anschließen obwohl die meistens beschriftet sind, weil wenn ein kabel irgendwo nicht hingehört dann passt es nicht 

Im Notfall in die Bedinungsanleitung von MB, NT und evtl dem Gehäuse reinschauen und wenn nicht vorhanden, dann sag ich nur Google


----------



## Hellgunner (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*

ok aber für das kabel habe ich einfach nirgends einen gegenanschluss  für, da baumelt keiner rum, da ist kein anschluss am NT und die  Anschlüsse für Lüfter aufm MB passen nicht...
In den Anleitungen ist nirgends so ein Kabel angegeben, und bei google  weiß ich nicht mal unter was ich da suchen soll, weil ich garnet die  bezeichnung für das kabel weiß


----------



## paxpl (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*

AAAAAAAAAAAAlso ich hab mir jetzt mal die Bedinungsanleitung für dein Gehäuse runtergeladen und dir mal eine kleine neue "Kabelenzyklopädie" gemacht, ich hoffe die hilft dir jetzt weiter. 

http://saved.im/mtg3mzkwegjh/cms.jpg


----------



## Hellgunner (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*

Also wenn ich die 7 ans Netzteil anschließe funzt die Lüftersteuerung ja?

Weil an 4-6 sind die Kabel von 1-3 dran, das sind nämlich die Kabel von den beiden Frontlüftern, den im Deckel und den im Rücken.

Ich hab mal ein Bild von dem Kabel gezeichnet was nirgendwo ranpasst...

http://s1.directupload.net/images/120501/mvke9mhi.jpg

Durch diese Flügel, kann man es auch nicht an die normalen Stecker aufm MB für Lüfter stecken, und in die üblichen Buchsen für Lüfterkabel, passt es auch nicht

(Diese beiden "Augen" sollen darstellen, dass da Löcher sind und keine Stäbchen )


----------



## paxpl (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*



> Also wenn ich die 7 ans Netzteil anschließe funzt die Lüftersteuerung ja?


JA



> Weil an 4-6 sind die Kabel von 1-3 dran, das sind nämlich die Kabel von  den beiden Frontlüftern, den im Deckel und den im Rücken.


NEIN, 1-3 soll ans Netzteil mit gezeigten Adapter oder ans Mainboard, die Stecker sehen genau so aus wie Lüfterstecker allerdings kommen diese Kabel vom Frontpanel. An die Kabel mit den Büchsen 4-6 kommen dann die gewünschten zu regelnden Gehäuselüfter dran.



> Ich hab mal ein Bild von dem Kabel gezeichnet was nirgendwo ranpasst...
> 
> http://s1.directupload.net/images/120501/mvke9mhi.jpg
> 
> Durch diese Flügel, kann man es auch nicht an die normalen Stecker aufm  MB für Lüfter stecken, und in die üblichen Buchsen für Lüfterkabel,  passt es auch nicht


Deine Zechnung erinnert mich irgendwie an JAR JAR  aber ich hab keine Ahnung was das für ein Stecker sein soll, wo der herkommt und wo der hingehört, .... noch nie gesehn 

Hast du kein Handy mit Cam oder einfach irgendeine billige webcam oder Kamera????

Wo wohnst du, wenns net zu weit ist dann komm ich mal vorbei und schau mir die Sache da mal an


----------



## Hellgunner (1. Mai 2012)

Wohne in schwedt/oder, östlich von Berlin; )
Bin jetzt bis Freitag erstmal nicht zu hause. Aber ich werde dann mal nen Bild mit Handy machen.

Ich glaube das Kabel ist für irgendeine Beleuchtung, denn solche Kabel inkl Gegenstück sind auch an den frontlüftern dran, und die sind jeweils schon verbunden. Aber das war schon so. Ich finds nämlich merkwürdig dass die beiden Lüfter vorne jeweils zwei Kabel haben. 1 ist so ein normales lüfterkabel und eins wie schon gesagt ein geflügeltes. 

Naja während ich nicht daheim bin, guckt sich mein Vater das mal an , der sieht da vllt durch ...


----------



## paxpl (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*

Östlich von Berlin ist gaaaanz schlecht, locker 700km in eine Richtung  aber mach erst mal ein Foto mit dem Handy (warum eignetlich nicht gleich gemacht) und dann sehen wir mal weiter


----------



## Hellgunner (2. Mai 2012)

Hatte das Kabel von Handy zum PC nicht zu hause.


----------



## paxpl (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*



Hellgunner schrieb:


> Hatte das Kabel von Handy zum PC nicht zu hause.


----------



## Hellgunner (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*

So habe jetzt alle Kabel die übrig sind, egtl. alle für Lüfter fotografiert 
Zu erst der ominöse Stecker der nirgends rein passt:
http://s14.directupload.net/images/120504/55jg7ol8.jpg

http://s7.directupload.net/images/120504/szvysf5v.jpg


Jetzt die Verkabelung für Decken und Rückenlüfter und, das Kabel des Gehäuses wo ich die beiden ranmachen würde...:
http://s7.directupload.net/images/120504/gdnukzlx.jpg

http://s7.directupload.net/images/120504/n7evooil.jpg

http://s1.directupload.net/images/120504/tyvgv3lp.jpg

Nun zeige ich die Verkabelung eines(!!!) Frontlüfters, also sind folgende Bilder doppelt zu betrachten, aber da war schon alles verbunden:
http://s14.directupload.net/images/120504/otkzhc6i.jpg

http://s1.directupload.net/images/120504/o9mur6hr.jpg

http://s14.directupload.net/images/120504/3n45cts3.jpg

http://s14.directupload.net/images/120504/wn239cad.jpg

Gut das waren alle...die USB-Kabel, Powerkabel etc habe ich ja bisher hinbekommen, aber bei diesen Kabeln hängts halt^^
Bei Fragen einfach fragen


----------



## paxpl (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*

So leid es mir tut aber so einen Stecker hab ich noch nie gesehen aber der mir kommts so vor als ob 

http://s14.directupload.net/images/120504/55jg7ol8.jpg

in

http://s14.directupload.net/images/120504/3n45cts3.jpg

gehört!?!? 

Irgendwie Bilck ich da nicht mehr so ganz durch!


----------



## Hellgunner (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*

naja in 

http://s14.directupload.net/images/120504/3n45cts3.jpg

passt der rein ja, aber da die beiden frontlüfter ebenfalls solche  stecker haben, und die da schon vorher drin waren, denke ich mal dass  die da rangeschlossen werden. und der dritte der von von vorne kommt  keine ahnung

ich werde mal bei den herstellern nachfragen, die sind ja hier auch vertreten


----------



## Phoenix1008 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: CM Storm Trooper - wie alle Lüfter anschließen?*

Hallo!
Der Thread ist schon etwas älter und ich hoffe du hast bereits eine Lösung bezgl. diesen kleinen 2- Pin- Steckers gefunden. Hab nämlich das gleiche Problem bei dem CM Storm Stryker welches ja fast ident mit dem Trooper ist. Ich weiß einfach nicht wo dieses Ding angeschlossen gehört bzw. für was es gut ist :-/

Grüße Herbert


----------

